# alte Pflanzen umtopfen?



## Khitomer (13. Juli 2006)

Hallo!

Mein Urlaub steht an   und so hab ich hoffentlich auch etwas Zeit, an meinem Teich zu Arbeiten. Nun stellt sich mir die frage, was ich am Besten tu'...

Als ich den Teich in Frühlich übernommen hab, hatter er als Pflanzen nur 3 Sumpfdotterblumen und einige blaue __ Iris entlang einer Seite (2 Meter lang) und sonst nichts. Diese Pflanzen wachsen allerdings gut und aus ihren Körben hinaus.

Inzwischen hab ich den Teich vorsichtig gereinigt (hauptsächlich abgestorbene Blätter heraus gefischt und einen Teil des Schlames entfernt) und einen Teilwasserwechsel gemacht. Ausserdem einen Druckfilter mit 11W UV-Lampe und eine Pumpe in Betrieb genommen. An den Pflanzen hab ich nichts gemacht.

Vor 3 Wochen hab ich auch eine kleine Seerose in einem Geschlosenen Kübel gesetzt und einige Unterwasserpflanzen. Und vor einer Woche noch mehr Unterwasserpflanzen... Die Seerose wächst gut, die Unterwasserpflanzen beginnen langsam zu wachsen, zumindest einige. Auch hab ich 2 'Schwimminseln' aus Wasserhyazinten und Muschelblumen (zusammengebunden und mit einem Stein verankert), die dem voll sonnig gelegenen Teich etwas Schatten geben, bis die Seerose grösser ist.

Nun möchte ich die Uferbefplanzug noch etwas aufstocken - 3 Seiten des rechtechigen Teiches sind ja noch kahl. 

Nun aber endlich zu meiner Frage! Soll ich die alten Pflanzen neu eintopfen? Sie wachsen aus ihren Körben heraus und das Substrat mach eine recht schlammigen Eindruck, scheint aber ursprünglich Kies gewesen zu sein. Oder soll ich besser einfach die neuen Pflanzen einbringen und dann warten, bis diese gut wachsen, bevor ich etwas an den alten mache? Damit immer wenigstens einige gut wachsende Pflanzen im Teich sind..? Ich hab zur Zeit sehr viele Fadenalgen an den Wänden und Steinen und hoffe, dass die etwas verschwinden, wenn ich noch mehr Pflanzen hab.

Gruss,
Khito


----------



## Annett (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: alte Pflanzen umtopfen?*

Hi Kitho,

ich würde keine Hauruck-Aktion daraus machen, sondern Stück für Stück vorgehen. Soll heißen, immer nur ein bis zwei Körbe pro Woche(wieviel sind das eigentlich? Hast Du mal ein Foto?  ) rausnehmen und erneuern.
Wenn Du das schlagartig machst, wirst Du das relativ empfindliche System "Teich" zu sehr stören und hast hinterher schlechtere Wasserwerte. 

Zuviele Pflanzen hat man nur im Teich, wenn vom Wasser nichts mehr zu sehen ist   
Also kannst Du sicherlich noch einige einsetzen.


----------



## Khitomer (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: alte Pflanzen umtopfen?*

Hallo Annett

danke für die Antwort! Und danke dir ganz im Allgemeinen, dass du allen Neulingen immer so schnell und freundlich antwortest!!

Ich hab nur 2 alte Fotos vom Teich, vom letzten Herbst aus der Verkaufspräsentation des Hauses. 

Auf diesem Bild sieht man ganz hinten etwas die __ Iris und dazwischen sind die Sumpfdotterblumen. Dahinter, ausserhalb vom Teich, ist Farn.

 

Hier sieht man gut, dass der Rest vom Teichuger kahl ist.

 

Übrigens... So grün ist das Wasser nicht mehr 

Es sind 3 so längliche Körbe und die Iris und Sumpfdotterblumen sind gemischt eingepflanzt. Dann ist da noch ein Korb mit so einer Art Gras...

Ich werd mich also erst mal auf die neuen Pflanzen konzentrieren - das macht auch mehr Spass... Ich könnte bei den alten Körben auch nur das abschneiden, was von den Iris darüber hinaus gewachsen ist und frei im Wasser hängt..? Könnte ich die an einer schattigen Stelle im Garten einpflanzen?

Gruss,
Khito


----------



## Annett (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: alte Pflanzen umtopfen?*

Hallo Khito,



> Und danke dir ganz im Allgemeinen, dass du allen Neulingen immer so schnell und freundlich antwortest!!


Mache ich doch gern, soweit es meine Zeit zuläßt  ... die nächsten Wochen wird es schlecht darum bestellt sein. 
Aber es gibt hier ja zum Glück genug andere teicherfahrene User, die tagtäglich auf  die vielen Fragen antworten! 

Wegen der __ Iris.
Wenn sie so gut im Teich klar kommen, dann mach doch Ableger davon und pflanze sie an anderer Stelle (gleiche Wassertiefe) in den Teich! Leider weiß ich nicht 100%ig um welche Iris es sich handelt.
Schau doch mal bei www.nymphaion.de unter Wasserpflanzen in den Shop. Mit der Suchfunktion und "Iris" wird man förmlich überschüttet. 
Ich tippe auf: Iris laevigata, vielleicht auch Iris versicolor. Genau Standortbedingungen und Fotos findest Du auf der HP von Werner bzw. teilweise auch in unserer foreneigenen Datenbank.


----------



## Khitomer (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: alte Pflanzen umtopfen?*

Hallo Annett

ich kenn' Werner schon, hab sogar schon mit ihm telefoniert... Meine Seerose und ein Teil der Unterwasserpflanzen sind von ihm 

Wegen der __ Iris... Es ist jetzt, da sie nicht mehr blüht, schwierig, genau zu sagen, welche es ist. Und ich glaube, ich möchte auch noch andere Pflanzen am Ufer, nicht nur Iris.  Die nehmen ja schon einen Viertel des Ufers ein. Ich würde auch gerne welche abgeben, aber wer kommt schon nach DK sie abholen..?

Gruss,
Khito


----------



## Annett (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: alte Pflanzen umtopfen?*

Hi Kitho,

ich würde Dir gerne welche abnehmen, aber der Weg ist doch ein bissle sehr weit 
Schade eigentlich, aber vielleicht ist ja jemand aus Dk oder nahe der Grenze und hat Interesse! Kannst sie ja mal im Flohmarkt anbieten.


----------



## StefanS (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: alte Pflanzen umtopfen?*

Hallo Khito,

ist ja totschick, das Haus !

Im Grunde ist der Empfehlung von Annett nichts hinzuzufügen. Du solltest nur schauen, dass die Pflanzen niht aus den Töpfen ausbrechen. Dann besser auslichten und umtopfen - oder gleich auspflanzen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Khitomer (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: alte Pflanzen umtopfen?*

Hallo!

@ Stefan. Danke! Hab das Haus auch auf Anhieb gemocht, vermutlich auch, weil es einen Teich hat. Ist übrigens von 1880 (nicht der Teich).

Nun werd ich mich also ans Planen machen und noch einege weitere Pflanzen dem Rand entlang setzen...

Danke für die Ratschläge und Gruss,
Khito


----------

